# WUHAN | Hubei Radio & Televison Media Centre | 204m | 40 fl | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

湖北广播电视传媒基地核心板块项目-中广国际建筑设计有限公司







www.crtia.com









惊艳！205米高的光谷新地标！“湖北省广播电视传媒基地”出炉！_建筑


项目概况 湖北广播电视传媒基地是湖北省重大建设项目，也是国家广电总局批准的中部地区第一个国家级广播影视内容媒体基地。基地位于武汉市东湖新技术开发区中心城区，高新大道以南，光谷三路、四路之间，总占地面…




www.sohu.com






















By white125


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost topped out


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Cladding installation seems to be progressing well as seen in this 4K Xigua video screenshot.


https://www.ixigua.com/7077982174787404303?logTag=0ba6ed12d64ca0e44c87


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a barrel shape building


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Gotten used to buildings that shaped already.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi . @KillerZavatar, is it a new district being built in wuhan?


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Beautiful recent screenshot. Cladding on this one is now almost complete.


https://www.ixigua.com/7113454871235428864?logTag=2e2a71ce7b9d9a530e72


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-10 by firefly1130


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, it is a zaha hadid alike building


----------

